# Choosing an internet provider



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello. I will be moving next week to Bombarral.
Can anyone give advice or have a story to tell about internet providers in that area please?
I already have a sat dish and set top box providing me with BBC/ITV.
The 100 or so TV channels boasted about by the providers are not high on my must haves. Also, I can call family/friends in far away places on either WhatsApp or Skype so hours/minutes talked about by the providers is not a big deal for me either.
What I do want is good/reliable internet service.
Thanks for reading this and maybe giving me some good advice
Margaret


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AuMargaret said:


> Hello. I will be moving next week to Bombarral.
> Can anyone give advice or have a story to tell about internet providers in that area please?
> I already have a sat dish and set top box providing me with BBC/ITV.
> The 100 or so TV channels boasted about by the providers are not high on my must haves. Also, I can call family/friends in far away places on either WhatsApp or Skype so hours/minutes talked about by the providers is not a big deal for me either.
> ...


Ask around the locals.


----------

